# nuova installazione AMD 64[RISOLTO]

## 102376

ciao, sono alle prese con una nuova installazione da stage3.

la macchina è:

AMD athlon 64 processor 3800+.

cpu_family 15

model 95

stepping 2.

che cflags devo mettere???

anche se è a 64 bit, sto facendo una installazione a 32bit. dicono che si anno ancora un po' di problemi con i 64 bit.Last edited by 102376 on Fri Mar 30, 2007 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_.28AMD.29

Fare una piccola ricerca no, eh?

----------

## comio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche se è a 64 bit, sto facendo una installazione a 32bit. dicono che si anno Hancora un po' di problemi con i 64 bit.

 

no. L'unico problema è flash... che comunque con nsplugins-wrapper funziona anche sotto firefox-64bit. Per il resto direi che tutto è ampiamente supportato (in fondo tutti i processori venduti sono x86_64... tanto vale dare supporto).

Usa flags tranquille, per evitare problemi. io uso CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

ciao

luigi

----------

## 102376

le avevo trovate pure io. ma non mi capivo molto, ok perfetto. grazie

un altra cosa dove trovo qualcosa al riguardo per settare le cflags un po' + spinte,

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> le avevo trovate pure io. ma non mi capivo molto, ok perfetto

 

Cosa c'e' da capire?   :Confused: 

 *zocram wrote:*   

> un altra cosa dove trovo qualcosa al riguardo per settare le cflags un po' + spinte,

 

Le cflags piu' spinte ti portano solo ad un decremento prestazionale, a far perdere tempo agli sviluppatori facendo bugreport errati e ad avere un sistema non supportato.

Tanto per farti un esempio: sai bene che il collo di bottiglia di un pc e' la velocita' dell'HD. Compilando con -O3, al posto di -O2, per dei processi di ottimizzazione in esecuzione, il binario si "ingrandisce" notevolmente, quindi occupa piu' spazio e quando verra' caricato ci mettera' piu' tempo.

Ora: un conto e' compilare con -O3 una singola applicazione (tipo lame), un conto *tutto* il sistema. 

Evita di farti del male e tieni le cflags specificate nel sito.

----------

## 102376

tranquillo non era per provare cflags + spinte, ma solo leggere un po' di cosa nuova mentre compila!!!!!!!

ora sono in vacanza.

cavolo io ormai ho gia iniziato l'installazione 32 bit!!!!!!!

----------

## lavish

man gcc e http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS

Aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo, per favore

----------

## 102376

visto che ho iniziato da poco l'installazione , basta spacchettare lo stage3-64 bit o devo usare anche una live minimal 64 bit??

in teoria la live centra poco con l'installazione.

----------

## lavish

Se vuoi fare un'installazione a 64bit, ti serve un kernel a 64bit, quindi un livecd per amd64...

----------

## nillkheope

io personalmente uso queste CFLAGS

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Sinceramente ti consiglio di usare un live cd per amd64...gli unici problemi che incontri (se così si possono definire) sono i plugins di flash per mozilla.

Un altra soluzione è emergendo netscape-flash e mozilla-firefox-bin.

Anche per la programmazione ho scoperto che puoi installare compilatori a 32, scaricarti le librerie a 32 e tutto funziona.

Inoltre ci sono diversi modi per "emulare"  quando serve dele applicazioni a 32, come fare il chroot a 32 bit su di una partizione.

----------

## ^Stefano^

Gentoo supporta benissimo i 64bit, chi ti dice "ci sono poche applicazioni e poco supporto" è rimasto...vediamo...attorno al 1900??   :Laughing: 

Per le flag io quoto e stra quoto lavish, sono inutili. 

io personalmente uso queste flag

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

e mi trovo benissimo sia sul laptop che sul fisso.

-msse3 sono per le istruzioni sse3 che il tuo processore dovrebbe supportare. controlla con un cat /proc/cpuinfo se hai nella riga flags 

```
pni
```

se c'è puoi usare -msse3

----------

